# Dam Hunting



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

After careful exhaustive dam research.. this is the Cingino Dam located in italy and these are european ibex.. interesting.. I was hoping the original email i got was bighorn sheep in Wyoming on the Buffalo Bill Dam.. LOL









http://dailytimewaster.blogspot.com/2010/08/european-ibex-practice-their-balance-on.html

http://forum.meteonetwork.it/ditelo...-stambecchi-aggiunte-immagini-28-09-08-a.html


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats Nuckin Futz...


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Every time you think you have seen it all !!! That's cool, thanks for posting


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Wonder how many slip and fall?


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is 2cool.....wow. What are they doing there?


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there a pile of dead carcasses at the bottom of that ****?


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Holey cheet! That's totally awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

helluva high fence aint it boys?

would that be considered a dammed hunt instead of a canned hunt?

I can hear it now... "High dams can't keep a goat in if it wants to get out."

I wanna go on a dam hunt.

:rotfl:


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Could you imagine the scene if you did shoot one?!?! One falls to a bullet, wonder how many would be able to make it to one side or the other without misstepping. Geronimoooo!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Looks like you'd have to be a dam good shot too. Dam ibex!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dayummmmm


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW!!! Thats Incredible!! Thats a whole lotta balance there!!!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Wouldn't have to shoot. just clap the hands together one time, half of the dam things are gonna fall off. Go to the bottom, you got yer choice of a trophy.


----------



## set the hook (Jul 24, 2008)

try and line em up. Shot one and knock the one under that one down. Two for One!

Thats an awesome pic.


----------

